# New fry!!



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Just bragging really. I managed to bring about a fry of swordtails (which type remains to be seen, probably neon), despite NOT using a breeder net, NOT using a pre-filter, and not wanting a fry at all. Now that its here I'm excited. It's almost like being a new dad again. Although I'm disappointed that I won't be able to keep all of them due to stocking issues, I'm still happy that I did it without even trying.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

congrats! i hope i can do the same once i get my swordtail tank set


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the new fry. 
I will thinking of getting a few swordtails. But I don't want to mix them with my platy's. I really do like the looks of swordtails. Maybe my next big tank will be a swordtail tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

nice. So far my swords have either not had babies or more likely, eaten them all lol


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Summer said:


> nice. So far my swords have either not had babies or more likely, eaten them all lol


Most likely. The only reason mine lived is because I have 3 HUGE Amazon Swords that are real bushy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats. Swordtails can produce a lot of fry, but they also can get programmed to eat fry (like any fish I guess). Mine have become this way and it is just now that I have fry that made it beyond a few days after about 3-4 cycles of babies. This is with 8 producing females. I have about 12 Neon swords that make up an elite fry killing machine. I had to put moss in the tank. The many, many plants that are already in there wasn't enough to give places to hide.


----------

